# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Nova Rodina radionica: Sigurno i odgovorno na internetu

## BusyBee

*U ponedjeljak 27.11.2017. s početkom u 17:30 sati* u prostoru udruge Roda, Žerjavićeva 10/I, održat će se *radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u digitalno doba*, prva zagrebačka, namijenjena roditeljima djece predškolske i ranije osnovnoškolske dobi, *Sigurno i odgovorno na internetu.*
Sve što ste htjeli znati o sigurnom i odgovornom korištenju interneta djece, a niste se usudili pitati ili nemate koga pitati, možete saznati na Rodinoj radionici Sigurno i odgovorno na internetu.
Kad je pravo vrijeme za početak razgovora o sigurnosti na internetu, koje su osnovne informacije o sigurnom i odgovornom korištenju interneta koje predškolska djeca trebaju znati, kako djeci približiti teme sigurnog korištenja interneta, a da ih ne uplašite, zašto je važno s djecom sudjelovati u aktivnostima otkrivanja interneta, samo su neke od teme s radionice.
Broj mjesta je ograničen pa primamo prijave na mail: *roditeljstvo@roda.hr*
Veselimo se druženju s vama!

http://bit.ly/2it1lj9

----------

